# Progression of our farm house gut/remodel - Pics added



## Camelotcavs (Nov 28, 2010)

Was going through pics of the farm house that we bought a couple of years ago and thought I would post some pics showing some of the progress.

This is how it looked the day we bought it:







Once we removed the green asbestos shingles we found beautiful clapboard siding that had been covered for at least 40 years (according to the neighbors). Would have loved to keep it but we are downsizing the windows.






Siding being removed. (This pic is for the eye candy factor only ;D )






Siding and porch removed:






New windows and porch:






And I just took this yesterday (the little rectangles with the white centers are all for GFI outlets for Christmas lights - they will get covers eventually):


----------



## Camelotcavs (Nov 28, 2010)

Here are the side shots.

South side old (that pile of wood is a small amount of the lath from the old plaster and lath walls inside):






South side new (Door leads into master suite and will have porch eventually):






North side old (driveway side for those that have been there):






North side new (Door is for upstairs bedroom and will have small balcony and porch light .... eventually ):


----------



## Bess Kelly (Nov 28, 2010)

HUGE job, lotta work....looking GOOD!!!!!!





(UH, where's the barn???






)


----------



## REO (Nov 29, 2010)

Looking great! I LOVE old houses!





I'd love an inside tour if you'd like to show us!


----------



## little lady (Nov 29, 2010)

That is soooo cool!



I love



old farm houses, something about them feels so much like a home. Got to say got a chuckle out of the eye candy pic! LOL! I also would love a tour of the inside.


----------



## Shari (Nov 29, 2010)

That is a wonderful job you did with the old house!!


----------



## wrs (Nov 29, 2010)

More pictures please.


----------



## Camelotcavs (Nov 29, 2010)

Thank you.

I am not sure you will like the inside much at this point.

Here is how it was when we bought it:

Standing in dining room looking toward living room in front of house:






Standing in dining room looking back toward kitchen:






Old kitchen (that had five doorways leading off it.):






I do not have a current one of the inside but picture this with work done on the ground, most of subfloor in and windows and door replaced. This is standing in back center of house looking toward front. We gutted everything and removed all the wall archways between the kitchen, dining room and living room and replaced with engineered beams. This way the house will be open from front to back on the north side. Kitchen will be large and wrap around the back ne side of house with an island (all rustic hickory) and will be open to the living area in front. Dining room is on back se side with french doors to porch, then "public" half bath which leaves the master suite with full bath on the sw front of house.











It is taking us longer because we are doing most of the work ourselves. With Kurt being an over-the-road truck driver we only have weekends to get the stuff done that only he can do (meaning the stuff he thinks I cannot do or cannot do *right*. ) His being gone does allow me to hire young healthy labor though (the eye candy pic).

The back part of the house will not really be started until spring. that will have a porch that wraps all the way around the back and up both sides of the house around 12'. We had discussed cutting down the big tree and putting a wrap around porch in front, but the kitchen and dining room are in the back section and it just makes more sense to put it there.

So in the spring we only have to:

- tear off roof over back of house and retruss/roof it.

- install the geothermal heating system

- finish floor, lay radiant heat tubes, light crete then tile or whatever over it

- wiring

- insulation

-drywall

- install kitchen

- paint

- and a million other things - anyone want to help .... I have beer and pizza!

Oh yeah - we have to finish the roof on one barn and clean up the mess of another and roof that.


----------



## Camelotcavs (Nov 29, 2010)

As far as barns (all these pics are from our first/second summers out there, this was our third summer)...

Our first summer my daughter and I gutted all the plaster and lath and removed a barn. Second summer was structural work to house and barn and tear down of another barn. This summer was removing asbestos siding, clapboard siding, installing windows and doors, tyvek and new siding.

This is one of the first that had to be torn down:











Then of these two we saved the one on the right:






It needed to have structural work on it, chimney removed and new roof. It is now divided into two run ins with a huge stock tank in the center. Perfect for my biggies as they spend most of their time outside.

This pic is near road on the north arm of the circle drive. Very first barn pictured sat where the pile of concrete is on right. Barn we saved straight ahead and see that cement block barn on left???? thought it was going to be a nightmare to remove but then decided we just have to gut it out and reroof for a sturdy lean-to ... nightmare solved.






Now this is a barn (actually two - there is two walls of a small cement block barn there too)that my insurance company is screaming about. It is the farthest one out and I keep "forgetting" to get to cleaning it up. It is also HUGE! I think we may have an accidental fire this winter.

Good thing we got this place dirt cheap.


----------



## REO (Nov 30, 2010)

See what you started? Now you'll have to post more pics as you finish it so we can all see! Can't leave us hanging now!





I'm always sad to see old places fall (barns, houses etc)

Did you find anything cool in the walls or floors?


----------



## Camelotcavs (Nov 30, 2010)

REO said:


> See what you started? Now you'll have to post more pics as you finish it so we can all see! Can't leave us hanging now!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My Dad is 89 years old and when we started this project he kept saying "You're going to find treasure in those walls!"

The only thing we found was an instant polaroid behind the baseboard in the bedroom - let's just say the female was "pleasuring" the male. The next time Dad said that line I told him we did find treasure and showed him the picture. All he said was, "I know that woman."


----------



## little lady (Nov 30, 2010)

Just love the woodwork in those old places! Something about an old barn also is sooo cool. Just makes me sick when people tear down the ones that are still in good condition. Thanks for sharing all the wonderful pics!


----------



## Camelotcavs (Nov 30, 2010)

little lady said:


> Just love the woodwork in those old places! Something about an old barn also is sooo cool. Just makes me sick when people tear down the ones that are still in good condition. Thanks for sharing all the wonderful pics!



We did save all that beautiful wood work and doors to incorporate into the remodel.


----------



## Marty (Nov 30, 2010)

Love it Love it Love it and I am so J E A L O U S and that's with a capital J!

This is outstanding and so much work but its going great.

I am loving all these pictures, keep them coming.

Post that picture you found too, I want to see that hahahaha


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis (Nov 30, 2010)

That is a huge undertaking but the transformation will be awesome - keep us updated on the changes - very interesting!


----------



## jacks'thunder (Nov 30, 2010)

Beautiful!!! I'd LOVE to do that but I'm not sure if I'd have the patients! LOL! There is alot of homes here in Michigan going cheep or just sitting empty, good for you all for taking that beautiful old home and seeing it's potential!!



Keep up the great work and definately keep showing us your progress!!





What area are you guys in?? I'm in St. Clair county and there are alot of empty forgoten homes by me


----------



## Camelotcavs (Nov 30, 2010)

Marty - Are you trying to get me kicked off the board???? I am sure there is a rule about posting "those" kind of pics on here! (But I can scan and email it to you.



)

This property is a Michigan foreclosure.

It is not too far from Frankenmuth if anyone wants to stop by - but fair warning - I WILL put you to work.

Because of it's condition and the liability of the barns, Fannie Mae finally sold it to us for only $16,000.00 = they had it listed for the $50,000.00 that was owed.

We originally offered them 26,000, they rudely turned it down so I took pics of the barns and broken door locks and sent it back telling them to get ready for the lawsuit when some kids went out there and got hurt.

They suddenly accepted our offer but I told them since they had rejected *that* offer my *new* offer was $10,000.





We settled at the 16,000.

This whole project actually began as a joke.

The house in town that I bought before I met my Husband was almost paid off and all six kids were out of the house so I wanted to sell it and look for our "retirement home". You know, the last place you ever plan on living in?

I began looking for smaller houses (Ok - didn't much care about the house as I was really looking at acreage, fencing and barns!!!!). I wanted a place that I could move all the animals to and not have to worry about pounding fence posts and stringing wire. Because we wanted to be able to pay cash I was looking at places that were under $100,000. Every time I showed one to Kurt he said they were too expensive (He is a great man and I *think* he was kidding as he does have a warped sense of humor).

So as a joke I printed off the info on this farm and had it waiting for him when he came home. I drove him out there and he stood in the drive and said, "I feel like I am home."





Since my plan backfired I am now doing a whole lot more then fencing.

The best part of the whole thing is that every last thing out there is paid for. We bought a membership to Direct Buy and it has saved us sooooo much money on pretty much everything. We get to design the inside any way we want and it will be my "dream home" .... when it is finished .... eventually. (sigh)


----------



## bfogg (Nov 30, 2010)

That is a major undertaking! What a difference! I agree you have to take more pictures as you go along!

It is so good to see the old neglected farms being made beautiful again!

It is kind of like doing farm rescue!

I admire your tenacity energy and courage!



Bonnie


----------



## REO (Dec 1, 2010)

Camelotcavs said:


> My Dad is 89 years old and when we started this project he kept saying "You're going to find treasure in those walls!"
> 
> The only thing we found was an instant polaroid behind the baseboard in the bedroom - let's just say the female was "pleasuring" the male. The next time Dad said that line I told him we did find treasure and showed him the picture. All he said was, "I know that woman."


LMAO!!! That's TOO FUNNY!!!





Was your dad kidding?

I LOVE the story about your offer and how you got the place! Good for you!


----------



## Sonya (Dec 1, 2010)

Yes, there are tons and tons of forclosures in Michigan...we got one last October for $25,000...in early 2008 it was for sale for $160,000...it needed nothing but appliances, carpet, and plumbing work (they let the pipes freeze), I felt like I was stealing it. It is now our weekend home we refer to as "camp", it's over on the west side of the state and when we retire it will be our full time home. We have over a dozen lakes within 5 mins and Lake Michigan is only about a half hr away.

My week house is in Chesaning, not far from Frankenmuth at all, maybe 20mins...I love Frankenmuth, such a cool town with all it's shops, etc.


----------



## Camelotcavs (Dec 1, 2010)

Reo - I think my Dad really did know her - but not in that way (I hope).

Sonya - you are close enough to our project to get a hammer with your name on it!






It is sad what is going on with the housing market in Michigan right now. But if you have money now is definitely the time to buy. People who need financing are pretty much out of luck which makes the values even lower as not many people are buying. We have always sold property by land contract in the past but that is about the only way many people can afford a home now.

I don't think I will put my house in town on the market any time soon. Once we can move into the farm I will just install a couple of my children in it and let them finish paying off the last bit for me. Once the market turns around I can boot them out and sell it! Seriously though, by then they should have their careers established and be ready to move on or buy it themselves.


----------



## wildoak (Dec 1, 2010)

You have taken on quite a project, one of those that will probably never be quite finished lol. That's the fun of old houses I think - always something else to do & improve on. Looks like it will be lovely, more power to you!!

Jan


----------



## Miniv (Dec 1, 2010)

I agree with Bonnie......It IS an old farm "rescue"! And I LOVE how you manipulated the bank.





Did you keep any of the barn board to re-sell?


----------



## Camelotcavs (Dec 1, 2010)

Miniv said:


> I agree with Bonnie......It IS an old farm "rescue"! And I LOVE how you manipulated the bank.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My real estate agent (who is a family friend) said they would never accept less than the 26,000. Between Fannie Mae ticking me off and the comment from Rick it became a challenge to see how low they would go.





I tried to give away that old barn wood for free and nobody wanted it!!!! Because my insurance guy was on my back about removing it or him cancelling our insurance I had to start burning it.


----------



## Miniv (Dec 1, 2010)

Camelotcavs said:


> My real estate agent (who is a family friend) said they would never accept less than the 26,000. Between Fannie Mae ticking me off and the comment from Rick it became a challenge to see how low they would go.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG! There are people in other areas who are paying good money for old barn board! It's too bad you couldn't advertise it on Craigs List in other regions. I bet people would come get it.


----------

